
Luna – NPM management through a modern UI - rvpanoz
https://github.com/rvpanoz/luna
======
rvpanoz
Created with ReactJS and Redux, Material-UI. Bundled with Webpack. Build on
Electron. Feedback is welcomed :)

~~~
acemarke
I see you opted to use `redux-react-hook` on there. Any thoughts on the
experience using Redux via hooks? I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts
in our discussion thread about creating a hooks API for React-Redux:

[https://github.com/reduxjs/react-
redux/issues/1179](https://github.com/reduxjs/react-redux/issues/1179)

~~~
rvpanoz
Hey acemarke! Sorry for the delay to response.. I will check the thread at
night :)

